# dog trainer/ puppy classes in sunderland



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi i am getting my puppy in 5weeks and i know i cant take her out till all injections have been done. I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a good trainer or puppy classes in tyne and wear area! ive had a look online and there are a couple but would appreciate some 'human' advice

have found this trainer dont know if they any good http://www.mypetstop.co.uk/training_courses_level1.html

thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dog Training Clubs in Tyne & Wear - The Kennel Club

Local Dog Trainers in Tyne and Wear UK

Home


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have 5 weeks until your puppy arrives, you have loads of time to do a tour of all teh clubs in your area to decide which one you want to enrol your dog in before you get him!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Dog Training Clubs in Tyne & Wear - The Kennel Club
> 
> Local Dog Trainers in Tyne and Wear UK
> 
> Home


thanks. ive been looking at a few of them but guess the best way to decide is to go along to a class and sit in i guess


----------

